# NEED HELP!!! Bilateral forehead brow and midface ptosis



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Feb 26, 2011)

What is the diagnosis code for Bilateral forehead brow and midface ptosis?


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi,
Bilateral forehead brow and midface ptosis -374.30

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## preserene (Feb 26, 2011)

The main etiologic factors in brow ptosis are senescence and gravity. The aging face undergoes a loss of tone from a diminution in the amount of elastic fibers, glycosaminoglycans, and collagen in the skin. Loss of underlying fascial and muscle support occurs, and opposition to the forces of gravity is diminished. Because the lateral brow has fewer attachments to the periosteum and has no underlying frontalis muscle, it usually descends more than the medial brow.
So this implies mainly to the Ptosis – *Mechanical ptosis 374.33
*
If I explain the procedural management for these diagnoses, then we would understand it better:
The procedural surgery for these is *Midface & Forehead Lift.* 
The heaviness of the upper eyelids is due to a fall in the forehead or brow ptosis. The circle under the eyes is due to a descent of the cheek soft tissues over time.
Treatment: To address the patient's concerns, a *combined endoscopic forehead lift and midface surgery* gets performed.


----------

